# my boys =)



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

zeek









Jack








:blue_dumbo_smile: 

hmm im not sure what color zeek is hes a "grey" hooded ..is it just called grey?


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Aww, thet're so cute!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

haha i love the name zeek, i always used that name for account names on online games  Really cute


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, I love Zeek's coloring!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> Awww, I love Zeek's coloring!


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks i love zeeks coloring aswell =)


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cute.


----------

